# 2012 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass (Signup)



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

[HR][/HR]
Well my fellow cigar aficionado's and golfers, it's almost that wonderful time of the year, the Masters Tournament! The time of year where spring is just around the corner and where we begin the winters thaw. The thoughts of flowers blooming and trees coming back to life means only one thing, the Masters Tournament! We officially have a little less than six weeks to go until the first ball is struck on the tee Thursday morning, April 5th, 2012 to kick off the 76th Masters.

With the 76th Masters just a few weeks away, I'd like to go ahead and get the signup started and a few rules in place for this years pass. Last year the Masters Cuban Cigar Pass was a huge success and was started and finished without a hitch. Many thanks to last years participants who couldn't have made it possible without their help. I can only hope the 2012 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass is just as successful this year as it was last year and most of all, just as FUN!!

Since this being the second year of the Masters Cuban Cigar Pass, I expect there to be a lot of interests based on last years feedback. I am sure many from last year will want to join again and with a lot of new members between this year and last year, they will want to join the pass as well. Unfortunately I can only accommodate 24 spots in the pass. With that being said, there will be a few rules and requirements to join the 2012 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass.

*Lottery. *There are 24 spots in the Masters Cuban Cigar Pass. No more. No less. Anyone may signup and express their interests in the 2012 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass. If we only have 24 people signup and wish to participate in the pass, then there will be no lottery. If we have more than 24 people wishing to signup for the pass, I will conduct the first ever Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Lottery. All names will be entered into a hat and the first 24 names drawn from the hat will be entered into the 2012 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass. Once the 24 spots have been filled, that's all and I apologize.

For those that do not know, the Masters Tournament is a very private and exclusive tournament. Only so many tickets are generated each year for the tournament. Millions wish to attend, but only thousands will actually be invited. Because of this, every year the Masters committee conducts a lottery for those that wish to be offered to purchase tickets for the tournament. If your name is drawn, you are offered to purchase tickets for the event. If your name is not drawn, then the best of luck trying to find tickets from a third party seller at a premium price.

*Requirement. *There are and will be a few requirements for the Masters Cuban Cigar Pass. *One*, you must have been a member of the _Habano Forum _for at least a duration of six months. _*Two*_, you must have at least one positive trader feedback and be in good standing within the cigar community. *Three. *You must have Cuban cigars to participate and must be certain of their origin. Meaning you are 100% certain the cigars you are putting into the pass are without a doubt from an authentic Habano source.

If you are interested in partipcating in the 2012 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass, please post in this thread and express your interests. If you have any questions, feel free to post and I will address them.

For those not aware of the Masters Cuban Cigar Pass, here is a link from the 2011 pass.
*
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/287853-2011-masters-cuban-cigar-pass.html
*
Thank you and I am excited for this years pass!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I join in again!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

The state of Georgia must be represented in this pass. I am ready for round 2! Good luck to to all participants!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd like to enter the lottery


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sign me up as well! Can't wait!!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

If you can accommodate an Australian I would be interested.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Man! Really wish I was going to be around for this one. Enjoy, gents!!!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Id like to throw my name in the hat for this years pass.
thanks for doing this again!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd like to take this one for a spin.

Thanks for the opportunity. :ss


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

i kicked myself for missing this last year but i wont make the same mistake again. count me in!!
also david clear some space in your inbox


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll do it again, if you'll have me.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> If you can accommodate an Australian I would be interested.


Dave (HydroRaven) is located in Japan and we were able to have him participate in the pass last year. What we did was put him at the end of the pass and rather than ship the entire pass to Dave and risk seizure, Dave just sent his puts for the pass and I sent him the takes he requested from the pass. With that being said, I don't see why we couldn't accommodate a mate from Aussie land.



mike91LX said:


> i kicked myself for missing this last year but i wont make the same mistake again. count me in!!
> also david clear some space in your inbox


Thanks for the heads up Mike. The old software used to tell us when our inbox was almost full, the new software does not and I had no clue my inbox was full. There should be some room now.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I totally would be up for this but Customs in Canada would [email protected] in in taxes and duties lol


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll would like to try this on for size this year. Thanks


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I would like to par take in this festivity.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

You know I'm in again this year. Was an excellent pass last year and i am Looking forward to it again this year!

Thanks for putting this together again David


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Dave (HydroRaven) is located in Japan and we were able to have him participate in the pass last year. What we did was put him at the end of the pass and rather than ship the entire pass to Dave and risk seizure, Dave just sent his puts for the pass and I sent him the takes he requested from the pass. With that being said, I don't see why we couldn't accommodate a mate from Aussie land.


Sounds good, thanks mate.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

*2012 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Entry List:*

1. JGD
2. CeeGar
3. astripp
4. TrippMc4
5. s_vivo
6. apollyon9515
7. Johnny Rock
8. mike91LX
9. bigmanfromou
10. Vwluv10338
11. Reino
12. KcJason1


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

In like FLynn


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I can attest dealing with David last year was very smooth. I'll bow out for now so others can have a go at it, but if you need one more person to fill the list, I'm definitely in.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice to see this up and going again. Would love to join but unfortunately its a bad time of year for me. Like last year i don't know when i will be able to pick the box up and mail out. As i will be so busy would not want to hold anyone up. Enjoy guys!


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd love to be part of this as well. Please add me to the lottery list.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

1. JGD
2. CeeGar
3. astripp
4. TrippMc4
5. s_vivo
6. apollyon9515
7. Johnny Rock
8. mike91LX
9. bigmanfromou
10. Vwluv10338
11. Reino
12. KcJason1
13. Ckay
14. PJD
15. Bigslowrock


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

David, have you come up with a list of start up marcas and vitolas yet?

A juicy list may spark more interest. :ss


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Missed it last year but this year I'm in!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> David, have you come up with a list of start up marcas and vitolas yet?
> 
> A juicy list may spark more interest. :ss


I have not yet John, but can say it will be an attractive list. Last years was pretty good, very noob friendly to Cubans. So I am hoping to make this years list even better and add some more aged sticks to the pass.

No worries on the list. If we only get 20 people then 20 it is. That just means more people will be missing out on the fun and free contests as well. I'd highly suggest anyone on the fence about jumping into the pass to look at last years pass and how much fun we had. Link to last years pass is in the first post.

Thanks Jason for updating the list as well!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

1. JGD
2. CeeGar
3. astripp
4. TrippMc4
5. s_vivo
6. apollyon9515
7. Johnny Rock
8. mike91LX
9. bigmanfromou
10. Vwluv10338
11. Reino
12. KcJason1
13. Ckay
14. PJD
15. Bigslowrock
16. Protekk

Well boys look like we may be lucky to get 24 this year. I'll probably lock this up if we get an even 20 by the weekend. Planning to roll out the pass the second week of March.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

:bump2:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone interested? Will be an awesome selection of cigars for the pass and plenty of contests again this year for a chance to win some free cigars. There will also be the annual Masters Member/Pro Contest where members in the pass will be paired with PGA Pros playing in the Masters and the members player that shoots the lowest score will win a fiver from me.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I cant believe this is still open. I will admit I was a little apprehensive about signing up. I have only been in a CC game for about 5 months now and dont have the greatest collection. However, this is a great way to try different sticks since its so hard to try a lot without buying a box of everything.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

David-

I have no idea what this is, but I am game if you need some filler!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> I cant believe this is still open. I will admit I was a little apprehensive about signing up. I have only been in a CC game for about 5 months now and dont have the greatest collection. However, this is a great way to try different sticks since its so hard to try a lot without buying a box of everything.


That's the best part about buying CC's is buying boxes blindly!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

David, count me in for this year again!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

If there is room I would love to join up.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

1. JGD
2. CeeGar
3. astripp
4. TrippMc4
5. s_vivo
6. apollyon9515
7. Johnny Rock
8. mike91LX
9. bigmanfromou
10. Vwluv10338
11. Reino
12. KcJason1
13. Ckay
14. PJD
15. Bigslowrock
16. Protekk
17. Vwluv10338
18. harley33
19. Son of Thor
20. Tpharkman

And that's a wrap gentlemen. We'll roll with 20 this year unless there is more interests in the next few days. Shooting for a possible launch date of March 17th. Thank you to all of those that have signed up for this years Masters Cuban Pass.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

David, I'm on there twice. I was just commenting in the pass and I got added a second time.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> David, I'm on there twice. I was just commenting in the pass and I got added a second time.


Lol. I'm an idiot and it's Monday. Thank you for pointing out my mistake.

In that case, I'd like to get one more person to signup so we can have an even number.

1. JGD
2. CeeGar
3. astripp
4. TrippMc4
5. s_vivo
6. apollyon9515
7. Johnny Rock
8. mike91LX
9. bigmanfromou
10. Vwluv10338
11. Reino
12. KcJason1
13. Ckay
14. PJD
15. Bigslowrock
16. Protekk
17. harley33
18. Son of Thor
19. Tpharkman


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

David sorry for the late notice but I'm going to have withdraw from this. PM sent as well.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> David sorry for the late notice but I'm going to have withdraw from this. PM sent as well.


Not a problem Scott and I understand. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Throw a hitchhiker bag in there.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump for a fun pass.
As you know, David, I can't get in on this year's pass ... but to anyone out there who's on the fence, definitely get in on this. It was a lot of fun last year! 

I'm disappointed I won't be in the player draw or get to participate in the contests LOL ... i'm still pissed off at Graeme for sucking it up last Masters. LOL


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I believe hydro raven said he would participate again if we need an extra this go around.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking forward to this pass!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Bump!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like there are a couple more spots open. I'll get in on this if thats the case.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Matt you would make number 19 and if Dave (HydroRaven) wants to jump in again that's the 20 we need. So what you save Dave?


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

If no one else is willing to take it, I will gladly jump in.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Matt and Dave for bring up the tail end of the sign ups for the pass. I'll work on the pass order this week and chose a fine selection of cigars to get us kicked off. All goes well, we'll get this started no later than a week, possibly shipping to first person on the pass order this Saturday.

1. JGD
2. CeeGar
3. astripp
4. TrippMc4
5. socalocmatt
6. apollyon9515
7. Johnny Rock
8. mike91LX
9. bigmanfromou
10. Vwluv10338
11. Reino
12. KcJason1
13. Ckay
14. PJD
15. Bigslowrock
16. Protekk
17. harley33
18. Son of Thor
19. Tpharkman
20. HydroRaven


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

This list looks great. I wonder what good trades will be made.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Gentlemen,

Please email me your address for the pass at *[email protected]*. I believe I have most of the addresses already, but want to make sure there are no changes and I get the addresses from new members in the pass this year.

I will be putting together the order of the pass this week as well as the list of cigars for the pass. Estimated launch is late this week.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Pass order for 2012 is 99% complete. I need to finalize the map, currently working on the list of cigars for the pass. The pass will go out either Saturday afternoon or Monday morning. I will be creating the official 2012 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass thread within the next day or so with the official order of the pass, rules, and list of cigars we will be starting out with.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Cant wait for the fun to start!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I have some nice goodies especially for this pass.


----------

